# Router Lift



## Casadia (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking for plans to contruct a router lift mechanism.

The factory built models require a mortgage payment to purchase.

Regards;

Casadia


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i know what you mean ... unfortunately, my mortgage payment could buy like 6 of them. which is why i also will not buy one.

check shopnotes issue 121. if you need, i can email you a copy of the pdf


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Casadia said:


> Looking for plans to contruct a router lift mechanism.
> 
> The factory built models require a mortgage payment to purchase.
> 
> ...


Here is a $10.00 plan.
www.ibuildit.ca

or youtube.
ibuildit.ca

He also has a updated version.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Both Milwaukee and Sears have routers that can be adjusted from above the table and I think there are some others. Any plunge will work, just not as fast or easy. Take the springs out of the columns and they work better. The lifts are nice but not a necessity. Welcome to the forum Bob.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

Casadia said:


> Looking for plans to contruct a router lift mechanism.
> 
> The factory built models require a mortgage payment to purchase.
> 
> ...


Well, I am not a very much expert in router mechanism but yes you must go for a router lift that is self made.

I am sharing a video, may be that can give you an idea.

Building the tilting router lift - YouTube


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Woodworking for engineers or on YouTube search Mathias Wandel


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Check out the Router Raizer, if it fits your router then that is the way to go. It's inexpensive (about $89 dollars)and works great. It's made in the US instead of China so it would be duty free.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, if the reason you want a lift is because someone told you the ultimate router table had one then give this some thought: a lift does not make your routing more accurate and is not going to make a huge difference in set up time. There are some advantages of having a home built lift such as designing one that allows you to tilt your router as well as raise/lower it.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

There is an excellent one in Vol 21 issue 121 of ShopNotes mag. I built if for my router table for less than $40 and it works great.
You can probably get a copy from Shopnote.com


----------



## Casadia (Dec 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i know what you mean ... unfortunately, my mortgage payment could buy like 6 of them. which is why i also will not buy one.
> 
> check shopnotes issue 121. if you need, i can email you a copy of the pdf


Thank you. I would appreciate the PDF copy.
Send to [email protected]


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Casadia said:


> Thank you. I would appreciate the PDF copy.
> Send to [email protected]


sent.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
Plan of mine at this adress (free)
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Ascenseur_Defonceuse.pdf


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

PawPawRay said:


> There is an excellent one in Vol 21 issue 121 of ShopNotes mag. I built if for my router table for less than $40 and it works great.
> You can probably get a copy from Shopnote.com


i haven't built it yet, but i noticed that it calls for a 3/4-16 bolt. 

did you use a 3/4-16 bolt, or something else?

all the 3/4 bolts i can find locally have 10 threads per inch. i know i can order it online, but i'd rather find it locally


----------



## Casadia (Dec 9, 2012)

Mike said:


> Bob, if the reason you want a lift is because someone told you the ultimate router table had one then give this some thought: a lift does not make your routing more accurate and is not going to make a huge difference in set up time. There are some advantages of having a home built lift such as designing one that allows you to tilt your router as well as raise/lower it.


Thanks for your reply. The lift may not improve my router skills, however it may improve my ability to raise and lower the tool from above rather from below.

Bob


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> i haven't built it yet, but i noticed that it calls for a 3/4-16 bolt.
> 
> did you use a 3/4-16 bolt, or something else?
> 
> all the 3/4 bolts i can find locally have 10 threads per inch. i know i can order it online, but i'd rather find it locally


Hi Chris, no reason not to use the 3/4-10 if you want. Just that 16 turns per inch is kind of a handy metric. 1/2 turn = 1/32"


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> i haven't built it yet, but i noticed that it calls for a 3/4-16 bolt.
> 
> did you use a 3/4-16 bolt, or something else?
> 
> all the 3/4 bolts i can find locally have 10 threads per inch. i know i can order it online, but i'd rather find it locally


3/4 x 16 is a standard fine pitch thread. It shouldn't be too hard to find. The reason it is suggested is that a turn is 1/16" (or 1/2 turn is 1/32" as John said) which corresponds to your tape measure whereas 10 thread is 1/10" per turn. Both will work but the 16 thread will be easier to adjust (but also slower).


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Afraid I can't help you with a router lift. I'm one of those guys who just prefers the router screwed to a router plate, so you can pop it in and out of the table top. Makes it handy to change bits, when you have more than router too.


----------



## Casadia (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your assisstance and suggestions.
Wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Casadia


----------



## Dana (Feb 13, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone can help me out, I also am looking for the sn issue 121 router lift plans but I cant find the issue any where, i've been on ebay, amazon, rockler and woodcraft. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Dana said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help me out, I also am looking for the sn issue 121 router lift plans but I cant find the issue any where, i've been on ebay, amazon, rockler and woodcraft. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!


See if this will help.
Steve Ramsey


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Casadia said:


> Thank you. I would appreciate the PDF copy.
> Send to [email protected]


Have you seen this thread?

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...outer-lift-something-you-have-never-seen.html

Al


----------

